# Does Uber Include Miles Driven in Between Rides While Online & Picking someone up



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Does Uber Include Miles Driven the whole time you are Online? Including heading to picking someone up?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes all on line miles are recorded by uber.having said that you should keep you own record. My record and ubersine was 3000 miles more.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

I am not sure what you are asking, but you are paid for ONLY the miles you travel while a rider is in your vehicle. The only exception is the Long Distance Premium rides. With these, you are paid for the pick up miles AFTER you exceed 11 minutes, which usually isn't much.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, I believe Uber counts all miles that you have your app on. However, I track my own miles.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> Yes all on line miles are recorded by uber.having said that you should keep you own record. My record and ubersine was 3000 miles more.


If you do more than Uber it makes sense, but just suppose you had to explain the discrepancy to an auditor, how would you do that? The requirement is to be available for work, and if you are not online, so say the auditor, how can you be available for the work? So then if I were the auditor I would say, well I see you overstated your availability on your log and I have to go by the company's record. And so it goes.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Welcome. Which one of you is crystal?


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

They only include the miles you are paid for. The miles you have a passenger. So keep track of your miles when you start each day and end. For your taxes you can claim all the miles you drive while you are logged in.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

You can claim milage for going to get gas, car wash,oil change repairs also which Uber doesn't keep track of. Also repositioning yourself to a different location.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

12345678 said:


> They only include the miles you are paid for. The miles you have a passenger. So keep track of your miles when you start each day and end. For your taxes you can claim all the miles you drive while you are logged in.


Mine says online miles and being part time there is no way i had people with me for over 15,000 miles. I also track and it was pertty close when i combine uber and lyft online miles to my log.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

12345678 said:


> They only include the miles you are paid for. The miles you have a passenger. So keep track of your miles when you start each day and end. For your taxes you can claim all the miles you drive while you are logged in.


Incorrect.



Rockocubs said:


> Mine says online miles and being part time there is no way i had people with me for over 15,000 miles. I also track and it was pertty close when i combine uber and lyft online miles to my log.


It's miles you drive with the app on. Online miles. With or without pax. Feel free to use less.



islanddriver said:


> You can claim milage for going to get gas, car wash,oil change repairs also which Uber doesn't keep track of. Also repositioning yourself to a different location.


Why in tarnation would you not get gas or wash while on route? You turn app off getting into the tunnel and off. Mileage is a fraction. Everything on goddam route. I am still the auditor of theory. Doesn't sound right. Repositioning is also ridiculous. Just decline what you don't want and take ones you do. There is a personal reason to shut the app while on the road. Being in the car is not a business activity.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

islanddriver said:


> Yes all on line miles are recorded by uber.having said that you should keep you own record. My record and ubersine was 3000 miles more.


With repositioning, dead head miles etc... that's easy to understand. Auditor would only compare to Uber mileage records if you were to give the Uber records to them.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Ordered as don't ask for Uber's mileage they ask for yours you're supposed to be keeping a record of it a written one from what I understand Ubers has already been turned down.



LADryver said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> It's miles you drive with the app on. Online miles. With or without pax. Feel free to use less.
> ...


You keep the records you want. And I'll keep mine. You do your gas repairs car wash when you wand and I'll do when I want.


----------

